# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle-2 MTK v1.00 Android 6572/6575/6577/6582/6583/6589/8312

## mohamed73

*Chinese Miracle-2 (Release) MTK/MediaTek v1.00 released* 
MTK Android Support (6572/6575/6577/6582/6583/6589/8312) 
- New features and models support released :
.Support new CPU: MediaTek MT6572, MT6575, MT6577, MT6582, MT6583, MT6589, MT8312
.Support FlashSize/Types: eMMC only (up to 32 GB tested) 
Operations:
.Read Info/Check
.Read Flash (FullFlash)
.Write Flash (FullFlash)
.Format FileSystem (Reset Settings): UDA (UserData), Cache 
Other:
.Full firmware info extraction: version, model, branding and etc.
.Safe Format, backup/restore 
- Improved
.MTK 625A: Format FS, Flash Write improved
.Safe Reset User Code (without data lost) improved for MT6260 and MT625A
.Flash File verify during Read/Write operation added
.Initial Boot improved
.Fixed some other minor errors 
- Official download link and discussion thread: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Infinity-Box 9 (nine) years (2005 - 2014) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

